
Building Conversational Interfaces to Make the Web More Accessible for All - leighbryant
https://medium.com/myplanet-musings/building-conversational-interfaces-to-make-the-web-accessible-for-all-2e7635d20521
======
obaid
This is great, OP. We are building a prototyping tool [1] for conversational
interfaces and with our tool we have seen teams improve the entire
prototyping, design and testing process by 10x.

1\. [http://www.botmock.com](http://www.botmock.com)

